# Reasons for dropping out of (or taking a break from) Taekwondo (or another martial art)



## lifespantkd (Nov 8, 2011)

If any of you have paused your practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) for any reason and for any length of time, I'd love your input. I'm working on an article and I want to make sure I have a good representation of common experiences. My main questions are:

1. What caused you to stop?
2. How long was your break from practice?
3. What motivated your return to practice?
4. How did you get back into practice (e.g., did you return immediately to your former school? first train on your own for a while to improve your fitness and regain some of your skills?, ???)
5. What helped you successfully return to practice?
6. What made returning to the practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) more difficult?

Thank you!

Cynthia


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 8, 2011)

Alrighty.

1: Work. I was given an Offer to go and do some stuff up in Brisbane, which basically meant Temporarily Relocating, since at the Time, this meant going Interstate. Suffice to say, this wasn't the Type of Offer You Refuse, unless You have NO Aspirations, and just want to stay in Low Positions Forever and Ever.
2: One Month. As long as the Relocation.
3: I was looking forward to it pretty much the Whole Time.
4: I just went back into the Dojang and got into it. I hadnt Lost any of My Skills. I was still Fit.
5: My Car, to get to the Dojang.
6: The Traffic. Seriously though, it was Easy. I just went back into the Hall, and got back into it. There actually was Traffic though.

Mind You, during that Month, I had very little Spare Time, and didnt keep up Practice.
I Guess I just have good Retention, or something.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 8, 2011)

I never took a break unless I was injured, sick, or I was in bad need of a week of rest. Even on time off i would read martial arts or watch videos. Too much to learn and too little time to do it in. :0)


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Nov 8, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> If any of you have paused your practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) for any reason and for any length of time, I'd love your input. I'm working on an article and I want to make sure I have a good representation of common experiences. My main questions are:
> 
> 1. What caused you to stop?
> 2. How long was your break from practice?
> ...


Ive had a break from tkd before. The main reason was that I set myself high standards and like to spend a lot of time away from class doing my own practice. There was a time when I was growing my business and work took a larger chunk of my time than normal and I was unable to put the time into tkd that I wanted to. I started going to class and feeling like I wasnt performing anywhere near my best and at times noticed I was standing there yawning during class because I was over tired and pre occupied with work mentally. I took a break because I didnt feel like doing tkd unless I could invest the necessary time into it to maintain a good level of competency. I didnt need any motivation to get back into it because I still loved tkd and really missed doing it, so it was always a matter of when, not if, I would go back to training. Getting back into was made easier because I kept up my running (my other favourite past time) and still ran at least 30 klms a week and still kept up my stretching routine, so I didnt really lose any fitness or flexibility during the break. My wife and kids still trained and were all coloured belts so they would regularly ask me for advice on form, self defence, strikes etc and that kept a lot of the theory still active in my head. Hope this helps.


----------



## Razor (Nov 8, 2011)

I have not taken a break, but my father gave up TKD a few decades ago.

1. He stopped (after about the third black belt grade) because it became very sport-orientated and he wasn't interested any more, being a self-defence practitioner. I don't remember his federation, but apparently it started off very self-defence focused when he joined in the 1970s and then gradually became a lot more to do with sport.

2. He never returned to TKD. I think under 10 years ago he was going to try and get back into it, but he did not have his certificates any more and they would not recognise his ranking. Rather than beginning again from white belt, he decided not to bother.

Subsequently (and still) he just does MMA style stuff rather than returning to any TMA.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 8, 2011)

1.  I've had numerous breaks from my training over the years.  Normally it was due to schools shutting down or financial issues. 

 2.  My longest break was the last one which was about 17 years give or take. 

3. I had always loved the martial arts and had thought about returning a number of times, but between work and family it was very difficult to do so at the time.

4.  I enrolled myself and my two sons into a local Tae Kwon Do school about 3 years ago, I figured I wanted to get back into it and now was as good as any to get back into it also I figured that if my kids saw me doing the same stuff as they were we could help motivate each other.

5. I think the biggest thing that helped me successfully return to regular practice was the instructors and the other students.  They were all just great, good attitudes, very supportive, etc...

6. The most difficult thing for me when I returned was age I guess, I wasn't as flexible as I was when I was younger and in my mind I knew what I had to do to execute certain techniques, but the body wasn't willing.  

Bottom line is that I'm just glad that I'm back and I have no plans on quitting again.


----------



## igillman (Nov 8, 2011)

1. What caused you to stop?
Very high blood pressure. My cardiologist told me to stop exercising.

2. How long was your break from practice?
1 year.

3. What motivated your return to practice?
I wanted to keep doing TKD.

4. How did you get back into practice (e.g., did you return immediately  to your former school? first train on your own for a while to improve  your fitness and regain some of your skills?, ???)
During the year I was "off" I was still practising. Slowly at first, doing forms (poomsae) which is very low impact and gradually working back up to kicking.

5. What helped you successfully return to practice?
6. What made returning to the practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) more difficult?
The answer to both of those questions is that I only returned back to practice for 2 months and then left to practice on my own. After spending a year practicing what I wanted to practice it was difficult to return to practicing what the instructor wanted us to practice. The school had changed as well, they had a couple of new instructors and the whole thing was becoming more of a belt factory. During the 2 months I was back I spent most of the time teaching students of my belt grade how to do the basics. How they ever got promoted beyond white belt was a mystery.


----------



## Manny (Nov 8, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> If any of you have paused your practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) for any reason and for any length of time, I'd love your input. I'm working on an article and I want to make sure I have a good representation of common experiences. My main questions are:
> 
> 1. What caused you to stop?
> 2. How long was your break from practice?
> ...



Cynthia a very nice post here you have my answers:

1.-What caused me to stop was a few things not just one. Afther my shodan test ( I was 20) I began to feel TKD was evolving in something more sport oriented (I was right) and was leaving behind th martiality and the self defense, I become bored of the same old training, you know, all was kicking drills and basically nothing more but WTF Sparring and some poomsae, also I was finishing college and wanted to earn money so basically I focused on job and I got interested in practical pistol shooting, so slowy began to skip trainig till 1994-95 when my senior instructor emigrated to another place I stop training. I tried to do another things like learn some aikido but it did not work at that time, even I returned with my old kwanjanim a couple of times but it did not work, TKD wasn't was it was when I was a teen, you know lack of motivation, etc,etc.

2.-It was 13-15 years the time I was off TKD.

3.-Loose some bacon and gain health, I dislike futbol soccer (the national sport in Mexico) or baseball or wahte ever, I just love martial arts and guns.

4.-I simply went to another dojang, had a nice meeting with the sambonim and he tooked me as a shodan, he respeted my grade because he knew my master and senior instructor are a very capable tkdoings, things were not easy I was overweight with cero stamina,cero acuracy,cero speed, cero nothing afther 13-15 years off tkd and working in adesk, my brain keep tell me about the things I could do as a teen but my 40 years old body refused to cooperate.

5.-What helped me was the faith and patience my actual sambonim had in my so slowly and with care (sometimes) I started to become better.

6.-Ohh boy al most everithing, my body aches,my flexibility is not good, my balance is nice but not perfect,I am still having isues with my belly, I have had a broken toe, a broken ligament of one foot, fascitis plantar but I know in my heart that if I don't train TKD I would be a very obese man with health isuess, thanks god I feel nice physically end mentally, I have losse some weight and I want to keep droping some pounds more.

Manny


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 8, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> If any of you have paused your practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) for any reason and for any length of time, I'd love your input. I'm working on an article and I want to make sure I have a good representation of common experiences. My main questions are:
> 
> 1. What caused you to stop?
> 
> ...



Hope your article goes well. Is it for another test?

EDIT:  Oh, I stopped teaching about 12 years ago due to health issues, and then even when they were resolved about 9 years ago, I let myself stay inactive.  I am now trying to get back in shape by stretching and some light exercise.  At my age, not an easy thing to do, but I am staying with it.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great response, everyone! I appreciate all of your input very much.

oftheherd1, it's not for another test, per se, although I am working toward my 3rd dan in Taekwondo. I'm a writer, among other things, with a background in psychology, so I bring those interests into my practice of Taekwondo. I also have my share of experience with stopping (for various reasons and time periods) and resuming Taekwondo. Few of us seem to maintain a non-stop practice throughout our lives. Life is just too dynamic for that to be possible for most of us. So, I thought an article might be useful to practitioners and instructors. If anyone has any suggestions on a Taekwondo or general martial arts journal that might be interested in such an article, I'd welcome input on that, too. I've published many times in my professional field, but not yet in the martial arts--other than in my own blog (http://lifespantkd.blogspot.com/ ). Are any of you writers, too?

Thank you, again,

Cynthia


----------



## mastercole (Nov 8, 2011)

It's like Mahayana Buddhism, a practice that is for the many. It's very flexible and it's adherents have widely varying levels of commitment and that is acceptable, it's the nature of Mahayana. Something for everyone, the big vehicle. Mahayana is typical of your modern day Taekwondo class in this regard, and therefore typical of your modern day Taekwondo practitioner.

However, there are those very few, who train hell or high water, even when injured. Even when not training that day, or at some portion of the day, they are studying in some way that relates to training, and in fact see everything in their life as somehow supporting Taekwondo training, whether it be physical, mental or spiritual, tangible, or intangible. It is a rare thing to meet this type of person.  They have crossed a threshold that most will never cross, due to various reasons that prevent them from making this kind of life changing commitment. This person is in position to cross a final threshold where there life naturally becomes Taekwondo (or whatever endeavour), and it becomes them.  These last two stages of commitment are comparable to Theravada Buddhism, which is for the few. It's rare to meet a Theravada practitioner.

So I don't think it is about what level of commitment are you willing to make. That's like buying a car. I think it is more about what have you become through your practice.  The same person you were when you started, or did you actually transform into a lifelong Taekwondoin.

With that said, one is not better than the other. However, they are different.

Al Cole


----------



## granfire (Nov 8, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> If any of you have paused your practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) for any reason and for any length of time, I'd love your input. I'm working on an article and I want to make sure I have a good representation of common experiences. My main questions are:
> 
> 1. What caused you to stop?
> 2. How long was your break from practice?
> ...



I am currently on break:
4 years ago I moved, far away from my instructor to cause a problem in transportation.
Then my sister got terminally ill.
That in turn left me with some mental problems.
While I trained I got down to 116 pounds. To put it bluntly, I wasted away...regressing to girly pushups.

I have not gotten back up to resume practice. Add to that some more recent medical issues that are leaving me exhausted....blah, life sux.


OK, 2nd part of your question:
As you age the rebound ability goes away. Skipping practice for 6 weeks and taking things up where I left them is so not happening anymore.
Now a week away from the gym takes it's toll.
(Did I mention life sux?)
So any kind of break takes me further back.
So realistically, all things considered, I am farther back in my training than I was as white belt.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

Another way of looking at it, Al, is seeing Taekwondo training as supporting life, physically, mentally, spiritually, tangibly, and intangibly. This is how my first instructor taught and my current instructor teaches. This is how I now see Taekwondo, though it certainly was not when I first began. (See my article "Taekwondo is for Everyone" for more on that, if you're interested [http://lifespantkd.blogspot.com/ ].) For example, there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of the Taekwondo student creed (i.e., courtesy, integrity, perseverance, self-control, indomitable spirit) and how it applies to some real-life moment. I read the I Ching, to understand the meaning of poomse and reflect on the application of those meanings in life. And, so on. I feel very much still at the beginning of a journey. I believe that when Taekwondo is approached in a holistic manner, it takes a lifetime to plumb its depths, much less comprehend and apply what is found.

Cynthia


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

granfire, thank you for sharing the very difficult challenges you've faced and continue to face. It's pretty hard to resume Taekwondo when so low resourced. And, I completely agree with how difficult it is to resume Taekwondo after a substantial break as an older practitioner. I've found Sang H. Kim's Martial Arts after 40 to be an excellent resource for resuming (or beginning) Taekwondo at an older age.

I sincerely hope things improve for you soon.

Cynthia


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

My apologies, Master Cole! I just read your profile and discovered your ranking, otherwise I would not have addressed you as simply "Al."

Cynthia


----------



## mastercole (Nov 9, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> Another way of looking at it, Al, is seeing Taekwondo training as supporting life, physically, mentally, spiritually, tangibly, and intangibly. This is how my first instructor taught and my current instructor teaches. This is how I now see Taekwondo, though it certainly was not when I first began. (See my article "Taekwondo is for Everyone" for more on that, if you're interested [http://lifespantkd.blogspot.com/ ].) For example, there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of the Taekwondo student creed (i.e., courtesy, integrity, perseverance, self-control, indomitable spirit) and how it applies to some real-life moment. I read the I Ching, to understand the meaning of poomse and reflect on the application of those meanings in life. And, so on. I feel very much still at the beginning of a journey. I believe that when Taekwondo is approached in a holistic manner, it takes a lifetime to plumb its depths, much less comprehend and apply what is found.
> 
> Cynthia



A typical Taekwondo class, like Mahayana Buddhism would be bits of some or bits of all of those things (supporting life, physically, mentally, spiritually, tangibly, and intangibly). So would a typical kayak training course.  And that is great, it is what physical activity should be about. Developing an appreciation for an active and fit lifestyle.

As for plumbing the depths or Taekwondo, or any discipline, that would be very Theravadian like, and not for the many. To know the Theravada side, one would have to experience it.  Quite different from the Mahayana side, where one just needs to show up from time to time.


----------



## mastercole (Nov 9, 2011)

you can call me Al


----------



## mastercole (Nov 9, 2011)

> For example, there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of the Taekwondo student creed (i.e., courtesy, integrity, perseverance, self-control, indomitable spirit) and how it applies to some real-life moment. I read the I Ching, to understand the meaning of poomse and reflect on the application of those meanings in life.



You quote Hong Hi Choi's/Oh Do Kwan tenets. Are you from Oh Do Kwan roots, or just like those tenets?  I know many Oh Do Kwan members who also practice the Kukkiwon Poomsae (not poomse). Reading the I-Ching translations is interesting when comparing them to what the creators of the Poomsae wrote. Which I-Ching translations do you have?


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I just visited your website, *Grand*master Cole, so I'll have to apologize again!

Cynthia


----------



## mastercole (Nov 9, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> Well, I just visited your website, *Grand*master Cole, so I'll have to apologize again!
> 
> Cynthia



My experience is like this.  If I am at your dojang, in front of your students/customers, or a Taekwondo function, then I would call you Master Mojab.  Out and about, or on a discussion board, to me, first names or username is proper, no need to be formal in a non-Taekwondo setting, especially in the USA, in my opinion.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

mastercole said:


> You quote Hong Hi Choi's/Oh Do Kwan tenets. Are you from Oh Do Kwan roots, or just like those tenets? I know many Oh Do Kwan members who also practice the Kukkiwon Poomsae (not poomse). Reading the I-Ching translations is interesting when comparing them to what the creators of the Poomsae wrote. Which I-Ching translations do you have?



I'm of Jidokwan heritage, actually. In fact, I just figured out where I'd seen your name before: materials I recently received from the Taekwondo Jidokwan Historical Society. It's very nice to meet you!

I read The Complete I Ching: The Definitive Translation by Taoist Master Alfred Huang. I prefer it as he is grounded in the original culture, language, and history of the book, as opposed to a western translator. But, I would love to read what the creators of the Poomsae wrote about their meanings. Can you please provide a reference? I have yet to find anything that goes into much detail. As I said, I'm still at the beginning of this journey!

Thank you,

Cynthia


----------



## mastercole (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah!  Then I will send you the Jidokwan creed, hopefully you like it 

I can send you a boat load of original material on Poomsae. Do you have an e-mail address?

I'll have to check, I might have that translation. I have a whole shelf of I-Ching and Tae Te Ching translations.

When looking at I-Ching translations, note that the Taegeuk Poomsae uses the Fu Hsi trigram arrangement and not the King Wen.

I'm home with a cold, so I might have time to look through those books.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

mastercole said:


> Ah! Then I will send you the Jidokwan creed, hopefully you like it
> 
> I can send you a boat load of original material on Poomsae. Do you have an e-mail address?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! And, yes, I focus on the eight primary gua. Master Alfred Huang's translation of the I Ching presents much information about them within eight (e.g., Heaven-Heaven, Earth-Earth, ) of the 64 gua.

I hope you feel better soon,

Cynthia


----------



## StudentCarl (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, someone with a longer break to mix in with your data:
I started Taekwondo at an ATA school in late 1979 at 16, and stopped in 1981 as a red belt when I went to college elsewhere and found no school in which to continue. The tenets, discipline, and training served me well in college ROTC and the active military duty that followed. When I left the service I played many sports, got married and began a family, and built a career as a teacher. With my son increasingly independent in high school, I returned to focusing on my own growth and began to look again toward martial arts. I began in a Kukkiwon school in 2009 as a white belt, so I started 30 years after the first time...my break something like 28 years. The Taegeuks were different from the Chang Hon forms I first learned, but I was surprised how much I retained. The tenets have been with me all along. It would be accurate to say I left the art but it never left me. When I began again I felt like I was finally home. Since beginning I've broken bones and am meeting with a surgeon today to schedule meniscus surgery, but I earned my black belt last month. I'm a regular with the competition team, though right now I'm in "coach mode" because of the knee (Olympic style sparring primarily, with forms competition at times). To address your questions:
1-3 see above.
4. I've always been an athlete, so the adjustments were just the normal muscular ones. Fitness was not a concern, though training with the competition team has raised my fitness significantly. At 48 it's fun to train with so many youngsters, though I end up with issues that don't bother them.
5. My master has been very positive, challenges me, and has given me opportunities to help with coaching and assisting with instruction. The people I meet at tournaments are usually good people, and there are many who inspire me. Mixed in with the entertainment on this forum, I find useful lessons and perspectives.
6. Only the need to have patience is difficult...usually with physical issues. I'm the kid who learned Taekwondo briefly long ago and who has rediscovered a hunger for something that is a core part of my being. I'm at the dojang six days a week, training, coaching/teaching, and testing things that I read or think of. When I'm not at the dojang I'm often reading, watching fight video, or searching online for new ideas. Happily my wife is as big a gym rat as I am a martial artist, and my marriage is well-balanced. There just aren't enough hours in the day.

Carl


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 9, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> Thanks for the great response, everyone! I appreciate all of your input very much.
> 
> oftheherd1, it's not for another test, per se, although I am working toward my 3rd dan in Taekwondo. I'm a writer, among other things, with a background in psychology, so I bring those interests into my practice of Taekwondo. I also have my share of experience with stopping (for various reasons and time periods) and resuming Taekwondo. Few of us seem to maintain a non-stop practice throughout our lives. Life is just too dynamic for that to be possible for most of us. So, I thought an article might be useful to practitioners and instructors. If anyone has any suggestions on a Taekwondo or general martial arts journal that might be interested in such an article, I'd welcome input on that, too. I've published many times in my professional field, but not yet in the martial arts--other than in my own blog (http://lifespantkd.blogspot.com/ ). Are any of you writers, too?
> 
> ...



With your interest in TKD history and Korean culture, you might like to peruse the many threads in the Korean section of MT.  I think you will find much of interest there.  You must always take post WWII and Korean War writings with a grain of salt.  You mention on your blog how much influence Confucianism has had on Korean culture, and it has since the Yi dynasty.  But despite the inroads Christianity has made in Korea, animism is still very strong in practice as well as influencing the culture.  The same for Buddhism, although the Confucianists tried very hard to discredit it.  Confucianism is no longer strong as a religion, but indeed has had an influence on the culture.

Oh, I was curious from your blog.  When did the USA invade Korea?  Do you really know?


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 9, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> With your interest in TKD history and Korean culture, you might like to peruse the many threads in the Korean section of MT. I think you will find much of interest there. You must always take post WWII and Korean War writings with a grain of salt. You mention on your blog how much influence Confucianism has had on Korean culture, and it has since the Yi dynasty. But despite the inroads Christianity has made in Korea, animism is still very strong in practice as well as influencing the culture. The same for Buddhism, although the Confucianists tried very hard to discredit it. Confucianism is no longer strong as a religion, but indeed has had an influence on the culture.
> 
> Oh, I was curious from your blog. When did the USA invade Korea? Do you really know?



Thank you for your comments, oftheherd, and for your suggestion to look at the Korean section of MT. I will do so!

I have articles on Buddhism and Taoism coming soon to my blog. 

The US did not invade Korea, but it did occupied Korea in the form of a "trusteeship" from 1945 to 1948, hence its inclusion in a list of countries that had invaded or occupied Korea. Perhaps I need to improve the wording of that sentence to make it more clear. For more on that occupation, see Bonnie Oh's "Korea Under the American Military Government, 1945-1948."

I included that article in my blog given how many questions students have about the history of Taekwondo. However, I do find it difficult to write (and write succinctly) about Taekwondo/Korean history due to 1) not being a historian and 2) the great variation I find in resources. If you know of any particularly good references on this topic, I would definitely welcome your input.

Thank you again for your comments!

Cynthia


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 9, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> The US did not invade Korea, but it did occupied Korea in the form of a "trusteeship" from 1945 to 1948, hence its inclusion in a list of countries that had invaded or occupied Korea. Perhaps I need to improve the wording of that sentence to make it more clear. For more on that occupation, see Bonnie Oh's "Korea Under the American Military Government, 1945-1948."



Actually, the U.S. invaded Korea in 1871.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 10, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Actually, the U.S. invaded Korea in 1871.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



So it did! I just did a little more research and there it was. Thank you!


----------



## mastercole (Nov 10, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Actually, the U.S. invaded Korea in 1871.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



Was it an invasion?  If so, how far did we get?  Or was it something else?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 10, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Actually, the U.S. invaded Korea in 1871.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



You win the cupi doll!  Did you already know that or have to google it?  I didn't know it until the last time I was in Korea, and went to visit one of my wife's uncles who lived on Kang Hwa Do.  At that time they had some old canon mounted in various places, and signs telling of the conflict.  Queen Min (at least as I was told, not Yi Ha Ung) was given credit for ordering the missionaries killed, prompting the French campaign/invasion of Kang Hwa Do.  She is remembered by the Koreans as a rather spiteful and mean ruler.  The French did poorly and had to leave.  Wikipedia says they left, realizing they didn't have the manpower to do more.  The Koreas say they kicked them out.  The Koreas as I recall, mentioned another country who came in after the French, and were also routed.  I don't recall who it was.  According to the signs, then the Americans came in and took the island, with no doubt who as in charge, and did in fact leave, but only when they were ready.  Which may have been when they realized the Koreas were massing troops and the American contingent was small.  I think that is what I remember reading.  If I have made inaccurate statements, know that I was there about 1985 or 86, visiting one weekend.



mastercole said:


> Was it an invasion? If so, how far did we get? Or was it something else?



Well, as I mentioned above, it was not a full scale invasion with thousands of troops, but the French had more than the Americans.  It was I thought, confined to the island of Kang Hwa Do, close to the outlet of the Han river.  Wikipedia says the French also attacked adjacent parts of the mainland twice, but were routed each time.  I didn't recall that from the signs on the island.  There are two Wiki posts that might be of interest.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_campaign_against_Korea_(1866)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Korean_expedition


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 10, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> The US did not invade Korea, but it did occupied Korea in the form of a "trusteeship" from 1945 to 1948, hence its inclusion in a list of countries that had invaded or occupied Korea. Perhaps I need to improve the wording of that sentence to make it more clear. For more on that occupation, see Bonnie Oh's "Korea Under the American Military Government, 1945-1948."



Yes, there is a slightly different conotation to occupy versus invade.  Thanks for the mention of Korea Under the American Military Government.  When I have a chance I might try to find that.  All I am aware of is that the US wanted to get into southern Korea to counter the Russians move into northern Korea, and did so.  That also allowed them to account for and control the Japanese soldiers still there.  They also at some point set up a Military Advisory Group, but it was not well staffed nor equiped (nor was the Korean military), as there was no suspicion it needed to be.

Another thing you might want to consider clarifying is you comment in the second article on your blog, where you state, "During the Silla dynasty (668 to 935), ... They also united the three Kingdoms on the Korean peninsula (Lee & Ricke 1999).  It was actually more that they attacked the Paek Che, and beat them and took them over, then they and the Chinese attacked the Koguryo and defeated them.  China took the majority of the Koguryo kingdom.  I am told the people there still eat Korean food, and many still speak Korean.  As an aside, many of the court of Paek Che fled to Japan, as I recall, to the southern part.  Not something you are likely to read in Japanese history.  ;-)  So united? yes, but militarily, not diplomatically.  But I grant you that "united" is often the way it is stated, so perhaps it is OK.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 10, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> You win the cupi doll! Did you already know that or have to google it?




Already knew it. While not as widely read as I could be on the topic I find Korean history interesting.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 10, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Already knew it. While not as widely read as I could be on the topic I find Korean history interesting.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



Good for you!  

I had read a fair amount of Korean history the first time I was there, and then some the next two times.  But I never ran across that until I went to visit my wife's uncle on Kang Hwa Do.  I guess in the last 20+ years, especially with the internet, more facts on many things are available.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 10, 2011)

And books.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> If any of you have paused your practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) for any reason and for any length of time, I'd love your input. I'm working on an article and I want to make sure I have a good representation of common experiences. My main questions are:
> 
> 1. What caused you to stop?



My ex-wife. She was always on me about how much time I spent training. I quit to make her happy. Didn't work...



lifespantkd said:


> 2. How long was your break from practice?



Um.... 23 years. Give or take a few months. 



lifespantkd said:


> 3. What motivated your return to practice?



My wife. I remarried 7 years ago. About 2 1/2 years ago, she joined the Y. She knew I'd started training when I was 7, and she thought (rightly) that I still missed it. The Y program was cheap, and she suggested we give it a try. 2 years and 5 months later (Nov 5, 2011) I tested for my 1st Dan in this system.



lifespantkd said:


> 4. How did you get back into practice (e.g., did you return immediately to your former school? first train on your own for a while to improve your fitness and regain some of your skills?, ???)



I went to class. I avoided mentioning my prior training. I even initially replied to "have you done this before" with "I watch a lot of MA movies."



lifespantkd said:


> 5. What helped you successfully return to practice?



My wife. She loves it. And we got 2 of my kids involved. My wife and oldest daughter just promoted to 4th geup. My son just promoted to 5th. I hope someday to pass my 1st Dan belt to one of them.



lifespantkd said:


> 6. What made returning to the practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) more difficult?



My awareness, then and to this day, of how much better I was when I was in my teens and 20's, and how much better I would be NOW if I'd never stopped.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 11, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Another thing you might want to consider clarifying is you comment in the second article on your blog, where you state, "During the Silla dynasty (668 to 935), ... They also united the three Kingdoms on the Korean peninsula (Lee & Ricke 1999). It was actually more that they attacked the Paek Che, and beat them and took them over, then they and the Chinese attacked the Koguryo and defeated them. China took the majority of the Koguryo kingdom. I am told the people there still eat Korean food, and many still speak Korean. As an aside, many of the court of Paek Che fled to Japan, as I recall, to the southern part. Not something you are likely to read in Japanese history. ;-) So united? yes, but militarily, not diplomatically. But I grant you that "united" is often the way it is stated, so perhaps it is OK.



Thank you so much! Would you happen to know a good reference or two that I could find related to this?

Cynthia


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your continued input on your experience with stopping and resuming Taekwondo. Looks like many of us have struggled with some real barriers to practice. I can certainly relate to many of them.

I also appreciate the conversation about history. It's a fascinating topic.

Cynthia


----------



## rainesr (Nov 11, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> 1. What caused you to stop?


Found out my teacher was sleeping with student(s), one for sure, probably two. Teacher bounced between organizations to get rank. Teacher charged me more than the the agreed amount. Teacher lied to me personally three times to cover up things he was apparently ashamed of. This was my first school and I had been there a little less than two years. 

The second time was because of injury and sickness.



lifespantkd said:


> 2. How long was your break from practice?


I quit and didn't start back up for nearly two years. I had decided MA was a joke and full of con men.

My second gap was for six or so months because of Epstein-Barr Virus (Mono)



lifespantkd said:


> 3. What motivated your return to practice?


I missed it and realized I was getting chubby.



lifespantkd said:


> 4. How did you get back into practice (e.g., did you return immediately to your former school? first train on your own for a while to improve your fitness and regain some of your skills?, ???)


I initially went back to my first school. I realized very fast that things were even worse and started to look for a different school. I tried a couple of different arts (Kung Fu and Aikido) for nearly a year. I then called another Master in my old organization and asked if I could attend his classes. He said yes and that they were aware of the issues with my old school. He had wished I called earlier. We were discouraged from bouncing from Master to Master within our organization otherwise I would have called much sooner.



lifespantkd said:


> 5. What helped you successfully return to practice?


I wanted to train in MA, I never really stopped wanting to train I just had to get over my bad attitude.



lifespantkd said:


> 6. What made returning to the practice of Taekwondo (or another martial art) more difficult?


I went back with the body of a white belt, my mind was apparently not aware of my new limitations. I injured myself because I inadvertently attempted things my body could not do anymore. I pulled my groin and found out a couple weeks later I had Mono. My leg healed poorly and my second return was even more difficult.

I started in Tang Soo Do by the way. I have since moved and happily study Tibetan White Crane Kung Fu.

~Rob


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 11, 2011)

lifespantkd said:


> Thank you so much! Would you happen to know a good reference or two that I could find related to this?
> 
> Cynthia



I don't think I would remember now.  Most of what I mentioned above is from reading I did while in Korea.  Mostly from the first time there, but also some from the other two times.  I also studied several semesters of the Korean language and culture, as well as an anthopology class and an archeology class dealing with Korea.  That was interesting as we got to go to a site on the Han river, where there were surface collections of pottery, including Paek Che (considered of little value by the locals) and some very ancient (at least 3000 yo) decorated pottery.  That included both combware of the raked type, and round type (thought to be from bird wings).  We also got to go to a site north of Cp Casey, where there was an undated site with choppers and chopping tools.  I have not tried to find out what it was dated to, but I would guess at least 30 thousand years ago, quite probably much more.  Other such sites have since been found in South Korea, and the North has claimed to, and probably, have found some too.

I would guess that you might find a lot of it by google.  If I have a chance, I may try that myself, just to see what is out there.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 11, 2011)

rainesr said:


> Found out my teacher was sleeping with student(s), one for sure, probably two. Teacher bounced between organizations to get rank. Teacher charged me more than the the agreed amount. Teacher lied to me personally three times to cover up things he was apparently ashamed of. This was my first school and I had been there a little less than two years.
> 
> The second time was because of injury and sickness.
> 
> ...



Rob, what an experience. So sad about the conduct of your first teacher. How much harm people in power can do if a high level of ethics is not there to guard the use of that power. (Yet another reason to teach Taekwondo comprehenisively [i.e., the underlying philosophy as well as the physical skills].)

I know what you mean about resuming practice with "the body of a white belt." Manny said something like that earlier, too, if I remember right. I can so relate. One of the biggest hazards of resuming practice, especially among more highly ranking students who've had a substantial pause in practice with no alternate form of strenuous physical activity, is trying to do too much too soon. Our minds remember what we should do and what we used to be able to do, but our bodies sometimes need a long period of regaining performance-related fitness before they can actually do it. It can be hard to be patient during that time. 

I'm glad you made it through all this and found a martial art you are happy with. That's wonderful.

Cynthia


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 11, 2011)

oftheherd, what wonderful opportunities you've had to do more than book learning. Fantastic!

Cynthia


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Nov 11, 2011)

I always took karate through non-profit organizations.  The second dojo I attended from 13-16 lost too many members and had to close down.  I spent six months of the following year in Kempo and three months in Taekwan Do after that.  At 17 I left home and was living on the street so my priorities changed.  I spent the next six years getting a job, moving from place to place, completing my high school and earning two college diplomas.

At 23 I moved to Red Deer and I met a group of JKDers whom I studied with for about a year, then I moved to Toronto and got an office job.

I got comfortable, then I got soft, then I got weak.  I ate junkfood, stayed up late and exercise meant walking to the bus stop.  My self-esteem was never great to begin with and I annihilated what was left.  My willpower and motivation dissolved and I'd occasionally "rage-out" in disgust with myself and hit myself.  My self-abuse escalated until one day I came to work with a bruised-up face and my boss had a chat with me.

I took a $16,500 pay cut, had to downsize my living arrangements and my lifestyle.  I had little money left over so life stopped being comfortable, my softness began to reverse and my resolve (and sanity) began to recover.  I imagine the irony isn't lost on you...I became more stable and grim.  My sense of humor took over my rage and if I was hungry, sit-ups.  If I was bored, push-ups.  If I missed my ex or my family, chin-ups.  In three months I was hard again.

My original style is Chito-Ryu and our honbu (flagship) dojo, run by Canada's Chito-Ryu Kyoshi, Shane Higashi, is located in Toronto.  My boss was willing to sponsor my return to the martial arts and paid all my dues and bought me a gi.  I took full advantage of his generosity and dove into it every day, at least three hours per day.  I stayed in Toronto until last February and moved to Vancouver.  Currently I'm making arrangements for personal training with an MMA Fighter, Murray "Showtime" Sogen (look him up, he's young but he's good).  I also study boxing at the Astoria Gym three times a week, wrestle my mates and engage in backyard tameshiwari.  

I'm not a disciplined person.  Instead of self-discipline I tend to punish myself for percieved failures.  Add to that that I'm a creature of extremes and you can imagine my lack of progress.  Instead of feeling like I've failed at life though I lowered my expectations.  I detest falling into patterns and routines.  It makes it tough to keep to a training schedule.


----------



## vikings827 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Cynthia:  
I am sure there are many reasons for continuing/quitting TKD.

1. I transferred to another school that was much more time consuming.  I was 21. I was a brown belt. 
2. I returned 2 years ago. I am 57 now. So, 34 years off.
3. I returned at the urging of my younger brother. He's just a kid (54 years old). He has ALS, and continues to practice still, as much as he can. He was diagnosed 2 years ago, and we had a serious discussion about ALS and TKD. He told me "there is no reason you can't start up again". This is the very short version, but it was a very heartfelt talk. He kept telling me I was always the athletic one, and I had no excuse for not picking TKD up again. 
4.I joined an ATA group. I know about the bashing. I don't care about this, I am 57, have one kidney, and don't want full contact. In fact I can't afford to have full contact. I sparred my 4th degree instructor 2 night ago, I know enough that he is EXCELLENT. He is that good. I was running 25 miles per week, lifting and doing other cardio, so I was in very good condition. I always have been. 
5.My motivation from my younger brother was enough. 
6.My age made it the most difficult. 2 hamstring pulls, meniscus surgery in May, and groin pull (that one is the worst) in August. Stuff like this never happened in my teens and 20's. I found myself doing kicks mentally like a 20 year old, but in a 55 year old body. 

I will not stop until I can't do it anymore. I have made many friends at my ATA dojo, they know my background, and support my efforts. They are a second family. 

Scott


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 14, 2011)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I always took karate through non-profit organizations. The second dojo I attended from 13-16 lost too many members and had to close down. I spent six months of the following year in Kempo and three months in Taekwan Do after that. At 17 I left home and was living on the street so my priorities changed. I spent the next six years getting a job, moving from place to place, completing my high school and earning two college diplomas.
> 
> At 23 I moved to Red Deer and I met a group of JKDers whom I studied with for about a year, then I moved to Toronto and got an office job.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your honesty, Em. You have persevered through some very difficult times.  Do any of your martial arts offer a philosophy to help sustain you?


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 14, 2011)

vikings827 said:


> Hi Cynthia:
> I am sure there are many reasons for continuing/quitting TKD.
> 
> 1. I transferred to another school that was much more time consuming. I was 21. I was a brown belt.
> ...



Good for you--and your brother! And, thank you for your input.


----------

